
Despite Netflix and Amazon Prime, most of the world watches pirated content - lainon
https://www.techinasia.com/most-viewers-watch-pirated-content
======
beezischillin
Most of the world does not have Netflix, let alone Amazon Prime. And even when
they start expanding, content selection is between 10-20% of the ones
available in western countries.

